# Cincinnati area



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

I am getting ready to relocate to the Cincinnati area, specifically up around Lebanon. I am an avid fisherman but am having a hard time finding places up there to fish. I do not know the area well, but are there plenty of places to fish? Good lakes etc..any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Hey hydro! Welcome to Cincy! There are quite a few good holes on the Little Miami, Great Miami, and The Ohio river. Lots of water runs through the Greater Cincinnati area so since fishing is your thing you'll never get bored 
When you're ready to go out hit me up via PM and I can put you on some spots. Just let me know what kind of fish you'd like to target.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

In addition we do have decent lakes as well in the tristate (Ohio, Kentucky, & Indiana) that aren't that far away. Also there are other cools guy on this site that'll gladly help you out just like they've helped me. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

I have heard some things about Ceasers Creek and East Fork..but not much positive..any other lakes around..or is the fishing pretty good there??


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Armco Warren Co Park has a nice lake on SR741 north of Lebanon. Cowan Lake is a good lake, Caesars Creek Lake, Little Miami River, Great Miami River near Middletown lots of access, Acton Lake Hueston Woods SP. For Crappie, East Fork Lake near Batavia and Brookville Lake in Brookville, IN are good lakes. I like the Ohio River and its tribs for just about any species of fish.
Bassky


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Acton Lake has some awesome Channel catfishing. If you like that sort of thing, which I do!


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

hydroracer said:


> I have heard some things about Ceasers Creek and East Fork..but not much positive..any other lakes around..or is the fishing pretty good there??


Hydro,
Welcome to Lebanon area, I live there also. 
Good fishing for bass, crappie, bluegill, musky, & catfish at Ceaser's Creek, East Fork, & Cowan. 
Do you have a boat? It will be needed to fish these lakes. 
Each lake is good, but takes time to learn each for whichever species you are targeting. What area are you coming in from?? 
PM me when you get settled & we can go together, I fish C.Creek often, mostly for crappies. 
What is your species preference??


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Regarding the other responses, I couldn't have said it better myself. To maximize your enjoyment on those lakes you definitely need a boat and need to put some time in to learn them since they're big lakes. Like Bassky I'm more partial to the big O and it's tribs due to the fast pace action most of the year and not to mention the giants you can catch, also they offer beautiful scenic views, so whether you're fishing or want to wow your lady(s) you can't go wrong with big O & it's tribs 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes, I do have a boat. What kind of boat can I get into the Little Miami?


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

I love to fish for bass, sauger, walleye, but open to catch anything. Just live to fish.


----------



## CantCatchNoFish (Aug 7, 2013)

hydroracer said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, I do have a boat. What kind of boat can I get into the Little Miami?[/QUOTE
> 
> Anything over 2 AP would be overkill.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

What kind of boat do you have? With a prop boat you can only make it a few miles up the LMR before you hit riffles that are too shallow for a prop boat.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

hydroracer said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, I do have a boat. What kind of boat can I get into the Little Miami?


The LMR is much more conducive to a kayak or canoe. Like Shane said, there are riffles pretty close to the Ohio that would stop you.... unless you have a jet boat like he does  Even with a john boat, you would most likely be limited to one pool (area between riffles) to fish. You can do very well wading, so don't feel like you need to have a kayak.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

There are some great lakes in the area. I've fished crappie tournaments in just about every lake in the state of Ohio, but am laying off them for awhile. If you're interested in crappie, PM me and we can get together. There are some good saugeye and bluegill lakes too....


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

I greatly apprreciate all the offers..I wasnt sure if I could get a jon boat in the LMR or not..glad you said something..lol..I just have a Basstracker 170..love that boat though..but we havent relocated yet, but getting pretty close..do they have tournaments on these lakes? I dont do a ton of tourney fishing, but like to every now and then...


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

All of them have bass and crappie tournaments; no saugeye tournaments that I'm aware of, but I don't follow them and I know they've got those up on Indian if you've a mind.


----------



## countdogula (Jan 16, 2014)

It is near Dayton, but I like fishing the Mad River for trout.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Markland dam is not too far from you (little over an hour). It has some phenomenal fishing. Catfish, sauger, white bass, hydrids, skipjack, etc. ALl river species are stacked in there at times. I saw a guy two years ago with 5 smallmouth on a stringer over 4 pounds each with a couple 6 pounders.

If you have an entire day to get away try it. Start up by the dam and fish for white bass and skips. Then move down the bank, set up some cat rods and enjoy some relaxing. Try right at the stairs by the park. Whitebass fish while you are waiting for the big bite.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

There are some pretty good spots to river fish in the little miami, time of year is crucial catching the fish. also public access is around. I use canoe's and a jon boat for short floats with some wading and shore time.


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

the Mad River..sounds like a movie..lol..thanks again fellas..more fishing opportunities than I thought..the Little Miami looks very appealing to me..I love river fishing..and will be closer..Ceasers Creek will also be close..never been on that lake before so..


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Kayaks/canoes are the only way to get a boat into the little Miami. However, the little Miami bike trail runs along the river, so there are probably a hundred places to access the bank, and lots of the river can be waded. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

That sounds good..i like kayaks anyway..is th ebike trail pretty nice? is it pretty good fishing in the LMR?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

The LMR is OK if you bring your sasquatch repellant. (someone had to start it...it's a long winter) The bike trail is real nice for bike riding, be careful using it for river access. Kayak or canoe is the way to go on the LMR.


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

sasquatch repellent?? i have heard good things about the bike trail so good to hear about that..kayak for me lol..best place to put in??
also where is a good place to put in on the Ohio>?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/lilmiamiriver.jpg
i like this map for access points. check out google maps and see if you like it then google directions.


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

nice map..good places to put in it appears..thanks buddy..


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

no problem, im right next door to you in Mason and kayak the LMR pretty often. shoot me a PM if you wanna meet up sometime when it warms up and check out some spots.


----------



## hydroracer (Jan 13, 2014)

That would be sweet..Like I said we have not yet moved and are currently looking for positions in the area..I appreciate all the offers and will definitely hit you all up when it warms up or when we get up there for sure


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

hydroracer said:


> also where is a good place to put in on the Ohio>?


Be careful on the Ohio--big river = big boats = big wakes. Tugs and barges can put a 4-6 foot wake out by the time it reachs shore. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

fished-out said:


> Be careful on the Ohio--big river = big boats = big wakes. Tugs and barges can put a 4-6 foot wake out by the time it reachs shore. Just keep an eye out.


4-6 feet..... anyone down to surf the ohio.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Was tied up to a tree in the main river about 40-50 off shore a few years ago. A couple of those big barge waves hit us, snapped the rope and almost capsized us in a 17' Pro deep v Tracker. Threw me out of seat and knocked my buddy off the transom and into the bottom of the boat. Almost put us on the rocks, but I got into the chair and on the trolling motor and swung it into the next wave. Motor bottomed out, but otherwise we got away clean with only a few bruises and a sprained arm. Funny now, but not at the time!


----------

